# Help please



## Bhamilton86 (Feb 26, 2020)

This is where my kitchen sink is going to go can someone tell me what pipe does what


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those are flute pipes. Mozart symphony #5


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Become a plumber and then you'll know what they do and how to deal with them.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Bhamilton86 said:


> This is where my kitchen sink is going to go can someone tell me what pipe does what





They all handle water.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Bhamilton86 said:


> This is where my kitchen sink is going to go can someone tell me what pipe does what





The blue one is your pool fill, the red one is for the fire sprinklers, the bottom one is to hang the fire extinguisher and the top one is for your swim trunks.










.


----------



## Bhamilton86 (Feb 26, 2020)

You all have been a big help thanks aye


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Bhamilton86 said:


> You all have been a big help thanks aye





Wait! I got one more!!


You face away from the wall and bend over holding the red and blue in each hand so those two white ones......






:biggrin:

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Bhamilton86 said:


> You all have been a big help thanks aye



so lets see you want to screw the plumber that did that work because you dont want to pay him to finish the job, and you come here for free advice....
guess what..your fuked...pay the plumber to finish..
you wont get anything here but your balls broken...:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow, these guys are being mean today. 

I'll help you out. The small lines are for water supplies. The top white line is a drain for the sink. The bottom one is the gray water recirculation return. Make sure you prime the recirculation pump before first use or you'll burn up the motor.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Some are goesins....some are goesouts. 



Up to you to figure out which is which!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Become a plumber and then you'll know what they do and how to deal with them.


Hey now, he could hire a plumber................:wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

it doesnt even look like schedule 40 , but thinner stuff like the vacuum tubing for the whole house vacuum system...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> it doesnt even look like schedule 40 , but thinner stuff like the vacuum tubing for the whole house vacuum system...







I really want a central vac system. I have two like 15 gallon shop vacs I want to plumb in my basement. Would be so nice. Even if I just had one of those sweep holes under the kitchen cabinets for all the dirt from shoes/boots.


I have this cast iron welcome mat grate thing with a chicken in the middle. It's like 14x22. I don't think it could take weight over a gap but I could do a box in the floor with angle iron supports and put it on top. Then I could sweep all the stuff into it and just take the grate off and vac it out. I have seen this type of thing in the entrances of lobbies on big buildings.










.





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I really want a central vac system. I have two like 15 gallon shop vacs I want to plumb in my basement. Would be so nice. Even if I just had one of those sweep holes under the kitchen cabinets for all the dirt from shoes/boots.
> 
> 
> I have this cast iron welcome mat grate thing with a chicken in the middle. It's like 14x22. I don't think it could take weight over a gap but I could do a box in the floor with angle iron supports and put it on top. Then I could sweep all the stuff into it and just take the grate off and vac it out. I have seen this type of thing in the entrances of lobbies on big buildings.
> ...


 they make a special vacuum , its not super expensive and its made for it, by the time you build something for the shop vacs you will probably end up in the same place money wise.....
I have seen them installed and have been in houses with the system...
EH....that doesnt impress me, you still have to drag around 30 feet or so of hose....
my house is all tile and wood floor, so I just go around with a small shop vac and it works great...
the grate thing again, all that work for what? too lazy to use a dust broom and pan once a day??:vs_laugh:
you would be better off making a nice wall decoration with your chicken grate...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe we could goto a professional central vacuum installer's forum and get free advice?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Maybe we could goto a professional central vacuum installer's forum and get free advice?



THAT SUCKS..........................................................................:vs_laugh:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Camera it an see how its connected.
One could be a cleanout. Or the plan was to tie the vent in under the cabinet.
Or maby it was a pump n a pail rough in.

Without knowing or seeing throuhh drywall.
Id stick a camera in there to verify what im connecting to


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

You Leave one drain pipe open and just shove the dishwasher drain hose in it 👌


----------

